# Goggles for someone with glasses?



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey all, 

I spent last season (my first) using mostly borrowed gear. One of the major issues I had was goggle fit over my glasses. For a lot of reason contacts aren't an option for me, and I am virtually blind without my glasses so not using them isn't an option either. I'm looking this season for my own stuff and I've had a bad time with most of the goggles I've tried on at the store.

From experience using borrowed goggles last season:

1) The side of the goggles would push my glasses into my face, causing me to constantly have to adjust them.
2) The glasses would fog up with even minimal exertion, not the goggles.

Trying stuff out at REI and a couple of other places:

1) A lot of them I have to cram my glasses into the space, so my glasses aren't really on my head anymore, they're like pushed into the goggles and being held in place that way. It's weird.
2) A lot of them are too close so they push my glasses into my face. There doesn't seem to be enough clearance before the goggle lens starts.

Does anyone snowboard with glasses here? Do you have recommendations for particular brands or models?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

OTG goggles.........cut outs for the temples.........several companies make them...........or Rx inserts...........


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I ride with glasses and contacts also aren't really an option for me. I can get away without them if I need to but my depth perception is affected so it isn't really a good option. I am a lady with medium/large glasses so that also caused issues with goggle fit. I picked up a pair of Smith OTG goggles on the hill last year after realizing I lost my first cheap pair of goggles. They worked but were too large for my face and I was having issues with them fogging between the lenses (mostly in the spring when we were having those super warm days). I bought a pair of Scott Off Grid goggles at a big sale this weekend since they fit over my glasses and on my face.

When trying on goggles I didn't seem to have issues with clearance as long as the frame was big enough for my glasses, but if you are OTG goggles are designed to have more clearance. Most stores seemed to sell at least one OTG goggle when I was shopping. As far as my glasses fogging I didn't have that issue unless my glasses got wet before I put my goggles on or my goggles got wet on the inside, and it would usually clear up pretty quickly.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually like the prescription goggle inserts my son has. Google that and do a bit of research. Some places have them that are made specifically for a certain brand/model. Others are universal type that come in a size you can measure for.

Keep in mind if you are a Jackie O glass wearer even the OTG ones won't fit over your bug eye glasses. My son can actually wear his normal glasses under his small adult goggles no problem, but as you say you can run into some fogging issues because of the air gap they may cause.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

I tries to use eye glasses on OTG Goggles but no lucky at all 
So, contact lenses is my only option and I got the disposable ones and use ONLY when snowboarding.

After that... removed and put my eyeglasses.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I know people who wear smith io/x and Oakley flight deck with glasses without issues, smith even do a version with fans built in to stop fogging.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I found a Smith Knowledge OTG at a local Goodwill and they seem to fit pretty okay. Still a little tight around the tips of frame, but I have a big head and a wide glasses. No idea if it will fog up, I guess I'll see once winter starts.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Smith makes an OTG goggle with a fan that helps circulate air through the inside of the lens and around the glasses. These were the only things that worked for my pre-op wife... :embarrased1:

I snowboarded with glasses for about 20 years when I was a pre-op. It's one of the biggest reasons I went ahead with LASIK surgery. Now I live glasses free and get to buy whatever damn goggles I want, and not have them fog up.

If I could go back in time, I'd have done the surgery earlier in life.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I got lasik primarily for sports reasons, too. Best upgrade evah.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Now I can wakeboard and waterski without squinting at the water in front of me... Nice feeling! Snowsports are night and day after LASIK. No comparison. Hundreds of googles to choose from instead of a few.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Assuming you can get it. I asked about it last eye exam and at my age they convinced me that the money isn't worth it when I start to need glasses again in under 5 years.

I tend to wear contacts, once those run out I'll probably opt for some prescription inserts as they still let me use whatever goggles I want to.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Assuming you can get it. I asked about it last eye exam and at my age they convinced me that the money isn't worth it when I start to need glasses again in under 5 years.


Reading glasses will be required whether you have lasik or not, they trwat a different condition. Also, my surgery came with a warranty, so even 20 years from now I can get a free "touch up" >


----------



## korbinkirk (Oct 19, 2016)

*OTG Goggles / Prescription Goggles*

I struggled to find the perfect pair of goggles to fit over my glasses for the longest time, but was never fully satisfied. Save the time that I didn't by going through SportRx. Don't waste the time researching what an expert could tell you in few minutes. SportRx specializes in sport related eyewear with Rx capabilities. I first went to them to find a pair of OTG (over the glass) goggles, but was easily convinced to upgrade to prescription goggles for optimal comfort and unrestricted vision. The opticians at SportRx are helpful and unbiased, as a third party online retailer. Enjoy the season!!


----------



## korbinkirk (Oct 19, 2016)

*Prescription Snow Goggles*

I struggled to find the perfect pair of goggles to fit over my glasses for the longest time, but was never fully satisfied. Save the time that I didn't by going through SportRx Don't waste the time researching what an expert could tell you in few minutes. SportRx specializes in sport related eyewear with Rx capabilities. I first went to them to find a pair of OTG (over the glass) goggles, but was easily convinced to upgrade to prescription goggles for optimal comfort and unrestricted vision. The opticians at SportRx are helpful and unbiased, as a third party online retailer. Enjoy the season!!


----------

